# Gold sector Analysis...



## Markcoinoz (13 June 2008)

Thought a few of you might be interested in reading this Report.

http://www.minesite.com/fileadmin/content/pdfs/Brokers_Notes_June/BGFGoldSector2Junefinal1.pdf

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## PipSafe (4 June 2014)

Gold was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent Days that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 1241.712.Currently price in long term time frames like weekly and daily time frames is under  5 day moving average which shows a consistent descending trend in long period of time. As it is obvious in the picture below between the top price of 1330.949 and the bottom price of 1241.712, there is a none AB=CD harmonic pattern with the ratios of 76.4 and 161.8 that with completion of the D point (also formation of butterfly pattern), there is a potential for ascending of price.RSI indicator is in saturation sell area and divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the current bottom price and warns about ascending of price during the next candles. According to the current condition of price, the first warning for Ascending of price is breaking of the resistance level of 1250.826.

*Technical Analysis of Gold dated 2014.06.03*


----------



## PipSafe (2 October 2014)

Gold since 2014.07.11 till now was in a strong and consistent Downtrend that Sellers were able to achieve the lowest price level of 1204.700.With cashing of some sellers’ trades (formation of candlestick pattern( Spinning top) in weekly time frame) the price ascends and currently with closing of bullish candle on first day records the bottom price of 1204.700.According to the formed price movements, RSI indicator is in saturation sell area and in divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the bottom price of 1204.700 and warns about changing price direction.

As it is obvious in the picture below, according to the formed movements in the chart there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 61.8 and 127.2 between the top price of 1391.622 and bottom price of 1204.700 that warns about ascending of the price by completion of the D point. Also in CD wave of the mentioned pattern, there is another harmonic pattern (butterfly) that warns about the potential of changing price direction from the green area.Generally until the bottom price of 1204.700 is preserved, the price has the potential for ascending from the harmonic patterns.


----------



## PipSafe (27 January 2015)

As it was mentioned in the previous technical analysis of Gold dated 2014.12.29, according to the formed technical signs, there was the potential for ascending of price which finally happened. Buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 1307.692.Price has been stopped from more ascending with reaching to the Resistance round level of 1300.00(Buyers use this lever to exit their trades) and starts to descend.In daily time frame on 21th day a candle with small body(Spinning Top Pattern) formed which showed the indecision market in ascending or descending of the price and it is a weak warning for stopping of the market.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is non-ideal Gartley harmonic pattern between the top price of 1307.692 and the bottom price of 1131.514 that there is a potential for ceasing of price from D point of this pattern.RSI indicator in Daily time frame is in saturation buy area and with the next cycle warns about descending of price during the next candles, but because of lack of coordination with the weekly and monthly time frames is not much valid.Currently the first sign for buyers is breaking of the D point of harmonic pattern in the price chart.


----------

